# A warehouse prototype?



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

After walking around all of Newport, RI in the blazing sun, I came across this building near the docks and grabbed a quick snapshot as my wife was about to pass out from heat exhaustion. Wide angle lens distortion aside, I see it as possibly a factory, where goods can be raised and lowered from floor to floor utilizing those neat end doors. And don't ya love those arched windows? That said, at four stories, this would be a mighty big structure in 1:20.3. BTW, it would be a piano factory, "Renzo's Pianos."


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Neat building. Do you have any other pics of it? Do you happen to know any of its history?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, Ray, I got off only one, over the shoulder shot as dw was champing to get back to our air conditioned cruise ship. The original photo is severely distorted (16 mm lens), but I fixed as much as I could in PS5. 
As for the building's purpose, I'm guessing that since it's on the docks, it may have been a warehouse or a ship's chandlery. Given that it has been restored, I suspect it is destined to become another museum or gift shop complex, since Newport, RI is a tourist town. Tell ya what, though. I'll Google around and see if I can find out any more about said building. And of all the folks out there, you would be the one to model it.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Posted By joe rusz on 12 Jul 2010 04:56 PM 
After walking around all of Newport, RI in the blazing sun, 


Having lived around there several times while Dad was in Navy, my little brother was born in Newport, it is really odd trying to accept "Newport, RI" and "blazing sun" as being related









Neat looking building, the windows are everything.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

ON30, yeah, having grown up in Western New York, I know what you mean. But it does get hot up there--for a day or so  

I agree, the windows do it for me too. BTW, in Googling Newport historic stuff, I found a photo of another dockside structure made of wood, which was a lob-stah trap factory. Maybe a good idea for a business, although I'm sticking with my piano factory concept.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's the info on the building.

Aquidneck Mill Building [/b]
449 Thames Street[/b]
[/b] 
Museum Of Yatching[/b]
Google Maps[/b]
[/b] 
American Memory - Built In America
Call Number HABS RI,3-NEWP.75-

*Drawings Link*

*Black & White Photographs link*

* Survey Data Pages link*


*Restoration Construction Management*

*Reuse of Historic Aquidneck Mill*


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, how did you do that?! What great information. Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

A little looking here, a little looking there, glad you found it of use.


----------

